# Attaching Oak Cove Moulding



## mhs92 (Mar 3, 2008)

I purchased 240 feet of 3/4" red oak cove moulding, which I have stained and polyurethaned.

Now, I want to cut it and trim the stairs in our house. (I have a nice hand miter saw, the Nobex Pro.)

Could someone recommend the best way to attach the trim to the step board and/or the riser? Power Nailer? Hand nailing? Pre-drilled, and nails? etc. etc

As I have 36 steps, it would be worthwhile to invest in a tool, if that is the best approach.

thanks in advance,

michael


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I would use a pin nailer, 18 guage. It will do the job and leave a small hole to fill.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I also vote for an 18 ga pin nailer.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

If you are going to buy a pin gun... look for one that leaves a small indentation. Senco is good ! older the better. Rick


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

If hand nailing, you will need to predrill as oak likes to split. I have a 18 gauge porter cable nailer and it has a soft tip that does not leave any marks other then the hole.


----------



## Steve Clardy (Oct 20, 2007)

Ditto the 18 gauge nailer


----------



## mhs92 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have never bought or used a nailer.

Do you mean an 18 gauge brad nailer? I can only find 23 gauge pin nailers, and 18 gauge brad nailers, except for a Senco for about $400. 

Can someone recommend a good, lite-usage 18 gauge nailer product?

thanks


----------



## Steve Clardy (Oct 20, 2007)

All of my guns are Porter Cable.


----------



## nantucketww (Mar 11, 2008)

Yea the 18 ga. nailer will work but since you have already stained and polyed the trim I would glue the back and use a 23 ga. pin nailer to hold it just untill the glue dries.


----------



## nantucketww (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh, and I would go with the Senco


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Don`t forget to put the self returns on!!


----------



## Bossman (Mar 1, 2008)

Senco SLP20 Leaves a small hole. inexpensive tool also


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

I also own the porter cable nail guns (16, 18 and stapler) The 18 as said above will work good and leave a little hole. If you are going to glue them also I would go with a few dots instead of a full line therefor it will be easier to break free if you ever have to take them off for any reason. I recently did some repairs on my staircase in a 1926 built house. And I nailed the cove into the bottom of the step due to the fact of there is some movement. That way the cove rides with the step and leaves no visible space above the cove. Yes I plan to do a permanent fix just it is going to involve more work then I can spend time on at this time. 

John


----------

